# Heart of America Dates



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wrote to the organizer about pre-registration and received this reply:

" Thanks for the email. This is an open show and there is no registration. Just come and enjoy.

There has been one change that was beyond my control. The location where the show is being held changed managers and the dates were messed up. The new show dates are August 14 & 15. this is the week after the previous dates. I hope you will still be able to come.

David Roberts" 



As of yesterday the sie still had the dates as August 7th and 8th, but htis morning the new dates are up. So if you were planning on attending you should make the appropriate adjustments.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the "heads up!" I'll have to check my schedule but it shouldn't be a great problem...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the up date. Good info. Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I notised some of the web site pages haven't been updated from last year like the clinics etc. Does anyone know what clinics will be available and what venders will be at the 2009 show? 

Terry Jackson 
Grove Springs Railroad 
Grove, Ok.


----------

